# generator/inverter



## Steelie

Recently purchased used 2013 Jayco class c. Had to have some work done on the generator, it is up and running, but when I have it on I can't get the a/c to work. Everything else seems ok, but the a/c will not come on. Do I have to do something when trying to run it off generator? Works fine on shore power. Also, what is the inverter all about? should I have it on and operating all the time when using the rv, or should I only turn it on when I need it to run something off battery?

Thanks


----------



## TINKERTIM

I'm new to RVing myself.   I learned quickly that I needed a generator large enough to supply my RV with 30AMP service which is what my RV is rated for.    Even with a 3500 peak watt generator you can tell that the generator is having to work really hard to run the air conditioner much less anything else while the air is on.    As far as the inverter, without having the experience of using one, I'd leave it on.  I'm always going to be using something.  I'd get tired of the off and on,  and it should be a low wattage device not using much of the battery supply.  Most likely, in time,  I'll be replacing my generator with one that would supply a 50 amp service just so it wouldn't need to work so hard to operate everything in the RV.  The amount of fuel it takes to run the generator will be a factor also.

Happy RVing


----------



## txtazalma

. I own a 2007 Flagstaff Shamrock Hybrid. I would like to try boon-docking but I don’t have any idea what size generator to purchase. I don’t know how to find the ac info, fridge info, like watts. The owners manual doesn’t give this info. I’d like to run the ac in the summer & heater in the winter. We have a microwave, TV, DVD player, coffee maker, phones to charge & laptop. I’ve always stayed at an RV park with power, water, etc. I’d like to purchase a dual gas/propane generator that I alone can maneuver as I am a 60 year old female. Your help & is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Danies43

Sometimes it is important to install the power generator at home to do the outage issues that can cause many work problems as well. So it is always better to choose the generatorinsight.com option where you can see many generator options that can provide you best electricity options without any delay or outage issue.


----------

